# The "CHAMPION" Stud???



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep. Super common. We have one breeder out here with super low stud fees and several stallions, all of a 'purdy' color, none with good confo pictures.

Lots of people buy a poor-mediocre colt as a weanling with a flashy color, that's registered, and figure using it as a stud is a great idea. Those same people think a lame or crazy mare should be bred, anything with papers is worthy of reproducing, and color is the best indicator of a good foal.

welcome to the world of poor breeders.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Scary is definitely right! I bought a yearling stallion "Prospect" last year. I haven't made up my mind yet if he is going to stay a stallion or not. I am determined he has to be a decent riding horse/show horse if he is going to be worthy of keeping his boy bits. I showed him a little this summer in halter classes, and he did extremely well, but if as he grows, his conformation changes, or he stops pulling ribbons in his shows, or becomes overly difficult for training (keeping in mind he is a stallion), it'll be to the vets for a snip snip for him!
Only horse's that are IMPROVING the breed should be considered for breeding stock...
...but of course everyone just wants a cute/pretty/colorful baby...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

People are crazy... Why they think it's appropriate to breed an unproven horse is completely beyond me. Someone else in this forum once said "You can't ride color" xD


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with you but a young unbroken stallion can still be a champion stallion. They can win in hand or loose jumping ect. As for pictures I often come away from a show having won loads and don't have a single picture. Also for prize winning foals if you have sold on the foal or it is out of someone eles mare and they have it how do you have access to photos? You could ask but what if they prefer not to have their foals picture in the add. Also a stallion dosnt need to be broken to prove anything. Some really famous and successful stallions have never seen a saddle in their life! But those are just afew points defending the stallion owners all in all I agree with you. When looking for a stallion for a mare of ours we thought we had found the perfect one for only 70 euros to cover her but then we found out the picture they had put up on the add was acctually the stallions sire and the stallion itself was a yolk!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I know how the scary people think because when I was 12-17 I was the same way and had 2 studs, you could ride them but they were god aweful looking, wonkiest legs you'd ever seen and I was charging $100 to breed to them. I wish I could time travel and know then what I know now. The world would be at least 6 horses less and out of the 6 I only know of one that turned out a good riding horse and thats the filly I kept, Rain:










I don't know how on earth she turned out so decent.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

If your goal is to market a valuable champion horse you really should have some pictures. I don't of many pictures with my mares when I do stuff but if I'm trying to push more foals out of a line I'd want people to see evidence.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

People are crazy and sadly if they can pick an average stallion for cheap then why spend big dollars for a decent stallion-it's how it is over here. I know at least a few people who strive to breed reputable horses and sadly people are complaining that they can't show professional because of no papers. It's just common sense. You can't ride papers but it ensures the pedigree of the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate to say it, but anyone who is lured in by pictures of pretty horses probably gets what they deserve. I'm not saying I don't love pictures of beautiful horses, but what is it in a horse's bloodline that makes it worthy of breeding? It depends on what is important to each particular person. Maybe it is color, maybe conformation, maybe athletic ability, maybe a certain "look". Whatever it is, although the desired trait(s) may be inherent in the bloodline, that doesn't mean every individual in that bloodline is going to possess that trait or ability. Regardless of the desired trait or ability, the intended stud (or mare) should be able to demonstrate that ability. If it is color or conformation, so be it. If it is athletic ability, then there must be accomplishments in that ability. We get a lot of lip service from people who think their breeding stock is the best thing since sliced bread. Unless they can demonstrate that their stud or mare is carrying on that legacy, then all it really is is talk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I like watching people hope their stud/mare can ride off the accomplishments of their great great grandsire...of that's the only horse who's done anything on your horses pedigree, either put your money where your mouth is and prove your brood stock, or simply say you only breed because of color/working reproductive parts.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I own two mature stallions. One proven winner on the race track and the other proven in the breeding shed. Both of these are bred very well. 
A well bred stallion or mare has the potential to pass on good qualities . Period.
A show record means nothing once that foal is conceived. That foal then has to prove itself.
Every stallion champion or not has sired failures. Most of his foals will not replicate his winnings or win championships. They may however pass on the ability that enabled the stallion to become a champion.
Showing and racing are merely competitions between riders, trainers, and breeders.
The only way to prove a stallion or mare is to breed them. That is the ultimate test of a good mare or stud. Not how many ribbons they won.
If Cassius does well in training and he will be shown in sporthorse classes ,then that will help promote him. That is the only reason to show him IMO. 
His conformation, breeding, and temperament are more important to me than trophies or ribbons. After 3 or 4 foal crops if nothing he sires meets my expectations then he will no longer stand here. No matter how many ribbons he has won. Shalom


----------

